# fry pic



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

fry less than two weeks old pic a little big







but you can also see some snails, and dead brine shrimp plus some fry poop more than likely.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

this is a 1 month old fry eating off the sponge filter


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

At that size, how do you clean the tank without sucking them up?

~Dj


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

when cleaning the fry tanks it is a good idea not to have really anything in it. i choose to put a little gravel only for the purpose of taking pictures, as the camera needs to have something to focus on. i always focus on the closest rock near the shot i want to take,

i found that it is alot easier to clean debris at the bottom using a airline tube. i stuck a airline tube inside of a old bubble tube so i could steer it around and aim it, this does a great job and does not make you rush as water drains out slowly. it however seems to pick up the odd snail or two







and makes a time out involved to remove it from the end









you still could always end up with syphoning out the odd fry hear and there. so i thought another tool was required, and a turkey bayster was my tool of choice. i did not have one







but lets just say now i do and my mother doesn't







this is by far the most coolest tool for the fry. i had just snipped off the tip to make it bigger so i wouldn't crush the fry and i could transfer them with no trouble at all if they hitch a uninspected ride. pic of the tools down below


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

stop making me jelous with all those fry pics

thaanks for all the updates i know what to do if mine ever breed


----------

